# Pc Marke: Eigenbau



## Ferelas (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich will etwas Geld sparen und trotzdem einen leistungsstarken PC haben, deswegen wollte ich mir selber einen zusammenbasteln, habe aber nicht soooo viel Fachkenntnis.
Ein bisschen was hab ich mir angelesen und würde folgende Kombination nehmen. 
Zu den 550Watt...ich hatte schon immer Probleme mit dem Netzteil meines alten Rechners, deswegen nehm ich lieber etwas mehr. Zumal ich Internet eine Seite fand, wo einem die Wattzahl errechnet wird bei voller Systemauslastung. Ich kam auf etwas über 500 Watt, von daher die 550.
Laufwerke übernehm ich vom alten Rechner, spielt denke ich keine große Rolle oder? Wäre das eine gute Zusammenstellung?
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 


CPU-Lüfter  Box - Version incl. Lüfter 

RAM  4GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 Dominator  Anzahl 1 2 

Netzteil  Xilence Power 550 Watt / SPS-XP550.(12) 

Grafikkarten  XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 DISPLAYPORT HDMI PCI-E 2.1

Motherboard  ASUS P7P55 LX, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3 

CPU  Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156

Festplatte  Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)


Gruß
Ferelas

Ah ich seh grad, bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich noch zwischen den Chipsätzen

RADEON HD 5870, dem o.g.

Oder wäre ggf. eine geforce besser wegen dem Intelprozessor? Ich hörte mal von nem Gerücht, dass sich Intel und ATI nich vertragen.


----------

